# Looking for a draftsperson



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

We are looking for someone that can run AutoCAD, Chief Architect, Revit, or Architectural Desktop.

Someone that can draft according to redlines.
Mainly residential homes.

email if interested: [email protected]


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Man what happened to the art of Draftsmanship. Auto cad...... I have a drafting table!! Lol, sorry I cant help. Just hate to see an art lost!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Are you looking for someone part time or full time?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> Man what happened to the art of Draftsmanship. Auto cad...... I have a drafting table!! Lol, sorry I cant help. Just hate to see an art lost!!!



Haha. I have a drafting table and a light box table. My son uses one for a desk and the other we collect dust with! Those days are long gone - computers and large format printers are a good thing!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have worked as a draftsman for several companies. 
None of which considered or desired your work to be artwork.
If it looked good enough to be considered art, you had to much time on your hands.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Right at the moment we feel confident that we can keep someone busy for 20+ hrs per week. All signs are pointing towards a full time opportunity in the near future.


The "art" comes from the mind not the method in which it is transferred to paper. However, at this point we are not looking for an "artist". We need someone that can slam out linework. We certainly do not mind if you drive your horse and buggy to work though.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, that is one of the best posts I have read today!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

More often than not dreams of being an artist are rudely interrupted by the growling of an empty stomach! You just have to learn the "art" of making a paycheck!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Renegade said:


> The "art" comes from the mind not the method in which it is transferred to paper. However, at this point we are not looking for an "artist". We need someone that can slam out linework.


 In that sense your the "art" thing is 100% spot on.
Then came along 3D.....................


----------

